# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Aves en Montearagón

## sergi1907

Mientras visitábamos la presa nos encontramos con cantidad de pájaros sobrevolando el embalse.
Las fotos no son muy buenas, pero os las pongo para que los entendidos me digáis la clase de pájaro que son.









Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Ahí lo que veo son muchos buitres leonados Sergi... algo se estaba cociendo por ahí, no?? jejeje
Un saludo.

----------

